# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Aaron D. Ames

## Airicist

Head of AMBER Lab

ames.gatech.edu

linkedin.com/in/aaron-ames-6677a854

----------


## Airicist

Halmstad Colloquium-Human-inspired control of bipedal robots, by Aaron D. Ames

Published on Jun 18, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Designing an ultra-efficient walking robot

Published on Jul 3, 2015




> Bipedal robots expend a lot of energy standing up and walking, but new humanoid architectures hope to be 20 to 30 times as efficient. We chat with robotics professor Aaron Ames about how his team at SRI International has designed a walking system that maximizes battery efficiency, allowing a robot to walk on a treadmill for hours while using less than 400 watts of power.

----------


## Airicist

Towards the robots of science fiction | Aaron Ames | TEDxManhattanBeach

Apr 16, 2021




> In this impressive and entertaining talk, Aaron Ames shares the challenge and complexity of the mathematics and physics behind human-like, bipedal, robotic walking. He also introduces Cassie, a bipedal robot, who demonstrates her walking on stage. Aaron Ames runs the Advanced Mobility Laboratory (AMBER Lab) as part of the Department of Mechanical and Civil Engineering, the Department of Computing and Mathematical Science and at Caltech’s Center for Autonomous Systems and Technologies (CAST). In the AMBER Lab, he and his students hand-build and test bipedal robots and prosthetic limbs, and create the theory and the algorithms that govern how the robots walk. The goal is to achieve human-like robotic walking and translate that capability to robotic assistive devices as well as robots that can explore environments not accessible to humans—including Mars and beyond.
> 
> Ames earned his undergraduate degrees from the University of St. Thomas in St. Paul, Minnesota, and his MA and PhD from the University of California, Berkeley. In 2010, he received the National Science Foundation CAREER award for his research on bipedal robotic walking and its applications to prosthetic devices. He also received the 2015 Donald P. Eckman Award.

----------

